# Southern Spain weather



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Heading South next week and wondered what to expect weather wise in Southern Spain and Portugal.Will we need speedos or wellies?


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Just look at the weather forecasts! - there are plenty of them.

By any UK standards it will be MUCH warmer and MUCH dryer and MUCH sunnier. 
Shorts and T-shirts in the day, jeans and sweatshirt at night is the usual rig (assuming you are coast-hugging and not touring in the mountains/too far inland).


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Never trusted weather forecasts.One says in Hull it is fine at the moment but I can't see outside for the fog!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Better take both then. :roll:


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

ovalball said:


> Heading South next week and wondered what to expect weather wise in Southern Spain and Portugal.Will we need speedos or wellies?


Just a bit warmer than here : Spain weather


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If you plan on a cool English summer, you will not be far out. Around 20c but often with a cool to cold wind. Inland Spain can get very cold and Madrid often has snow but the south coast and Algarve should be comfortable without much if any rain.

Alan


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

I've been watching the BBC forecasts (which can show the European overview just before focussing in on the UK) over the last couple of weeks and what they show hasn't encouraged me.

There have been lots of low pressure areas driving over from the Atlantic, through Portugal and across Spain (apparently because of the abnormally low (southerly) position of the Jetstream.

In Sept/Oct there were newspaper reports of flash floods in Murcia, washing cars down the street. 

However, typing "Almeria weather camera" into Google reveals the weather is fine and 20 degrees today. It also gives results from weather webcams in Almeria, and the Roquetas camera shows beautiful weather today. You could look up your intended location an dsee how things actually are right now.

We always take both - rain gear and shorts and use both each day - shorts for walking in & the rain jacket for cold evenings, when taking the dog for his walk.

We have to wait for 12 December to go down and I envy you your earlier departure.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There are plenty of weather statistics sites to refer to. I have posted info in the past.

In general the weather is best to the east of Gibraltar, once you go further west you get into the weather coming across the Atlantic. Meaning that the weather on the Algarve is usually cooler, quite a bit wetter and windier than it is in southern Spain. It's still a lot better than the UK though, Alan.

http://www.holiday-weather.com/algarve/averages/

http://www.holiday-weather.com/mazarron/averages/

These stats don't show the wind but Portugal is also much windier. Wind stats can also be found if you want to see them.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I would settle for 14 degrees if it just wasn't raining. For the last four weeks our hearth has never been empty of shoes, hats and waterproofs drying off after our three dog walks a day. 

I can't wait to get down there and feel some sun on my bones.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You may find that much of the coastline enjoys a macro-climate, that may not show up on more general forecasts.
We have enjoyed the winter sun but found the sea temperature too cold for us in the winter-early springtime.

Alan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

One thing no-now has mentioned is that you get very sudden, fierce and damaging winds in southern Spain in winter. In among your speedos and wellies I'd make sure you have strong awning tie-down straps, carpet nails and the sort of pegs that will hold in gravelly ground.

G


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Can I second that, Grizzly? 

East of Almeria it's unsafe to leave your awning out - however well they're pegged down, they all end up damaged or, worse, in the sea!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

NormanB said:


> .... it's unsafe to leave your awning out - however, well they're pegged down, they all end up damaged or, worse, in the sea!


We met someone at Marjal who had lost 5 awnings in all during his motorhoming life. Clearly not a fast learner....

G


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

It will on average be milder than UK. But remember it is entering winter in Spain and you can expect almost anything from very hot days and cold nights to very high winds and rainfall like you will have never seen in the UK.
Just go and be prepared for anything


----------



## jbs61 (Aug 14, 2008)

We are near Denia ,weather been warm torday 20+deg but windy ,this afternoon less wind, to night just taken dog for walk 8.30 still got shorts on with jumper ,no heating on in van, proberly still 16 -17 degs..
Still warm as brit. Summer during day but need jumper in everning..
On average about 10+deg warmer than England.
Hope this helps
Barry


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

jbs61 said:


> We are near Denia ,weather been warm torday 20+deg but windy ,this afternoon less wind, to night just taken dog for walk 8.30 still got shorts on with jumper ,no heating on in van, proberly still 16 -17 degs..
> Still warm as brit. Summer during day but need jumper in everning..
> On average about 10+deg warmer than England.
> Hope this helps
> Barry


Doesn't help much really Barry,it's been foggy all day here and about 6°C


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Worth noting is the fact that the stats show that - on average - the East coast of Spain around Murcia/Valencia, whilst having much the same temperatures, only get half the rainfall as the far South. The campsites are also much better in our view.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Age old question that comes around at this time of year.

Never expect anything.

Late 1990, June in Spain 65 degrees, whilst in Manchester it was 80c. I kid you not.

Couple of years ago, March, St Lary soulan, French Pyrenees, -17c. Same time this year, +22c. That is a 39 degree difference.

You can be along the Med coast at Christmas and get early 20's C. But I have also seen snow!.

Good luck.

Trev


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Something strange happening to the weather all over Europe the last few years. Global warming?

For example, huge hailstones in St Jean de Luz in France end of May, when it's usually warm and sunny. 

September in Portugal is usually the nicest month, but this year was stormy and wet. October is often wet there, but this year dry and sunny, much better than September. Locals there told us that Spring and Autumn have just about disappeared in Portugal, it's either summer or winter.

Here in n Wales, we got back home on bonfire night to find the Autumn leaves still on the trees, but Spring flowers growing in the garden. Here, last winter was mild and wet, while the previous two winters we were buried in snow until April!

So expect anything, take your bathers, wellies and wetsuit!


----------

